# Why can't I post a song from Youtube



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2021)

I never had a problem before putting in a song from youtube until today. I have tried over and over again. I was wondering if anyone could give me an answer.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 11, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I never had a problem before putting in a song from youtube until today. I have tried over and over again. I was wondering if anyone could give me an answer.


Did you click on share under the video and then copy, Sassy?  When you come back over here, if you click on the media icon at the top of your comment box another box should open up and if you click paste, it should get here.  You then post reply and it is supposed to show.  I am going to try one right now.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 11, 2021)

Worked for me.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Did you click on share under the video and then copy, Sassy?  When you come back over here, if you click on the media icon at the top of your comment box another box should open up and if you click paste, it should get here.  You then post reply and it is supposed to show.  I am going to try one right now.


*Thanks, Lewkat, that's what I have always been doing and have never had a problem until today.*


----------



## win231 (Feb 11, 2021)

I Right click on the title, then click_ "Copy Link Address,"_ then go back to "Senior Forums," then click _"Paste."_


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

Did the usual 'share' working fine for me


----------



## Gaer (Feb 11, 2021)

231 Where do you finf "paste"?  Sorry, but I don't know how to do this and am trying to learn.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

Gaer said:


> 231 Where do you finf "paste"?  Sorry, but I don't know how to do this and am trying to learn.


URL at the top of the page ...or ''share '' underneath the video


----------



## Pepper (Feb 11, 2021)

Gaer said:


> 231 Where do you finf "paste"?  Sorry, but I don't know how to do this and am trying to learn.


Same place you find 'copy.'  Right click on mouse.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2021)

22


----------



## Pepper (Feb 11, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Nobody?  Ok, I'll just stay stupid!


I told you already.  Maybe you only listen when a guy tells you.  OK, again:  copy address bar of what you are watching.  Come here, paste the address.  That's all folks.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 11, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Nobody?  Ok, I'll just stay stupid!


First, what browser are you using. When I use torch, I simply go  to you tube, find the song and copy the url . right click on it and hit copy. then, right click and paste.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 11, 2021)

Thinking of this song anyway:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

at the top of the youtube page it will have the URL.. eg..http;//youtube/watch...

Copy that by clicking on it , and paste it right here on the forum using right click  then 'save'... ,... or use the *share *which is underneath every youtube video... above the red *'subscribe'* on the right ....


----------



## Pepper (Feb 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> at the top of the youtube page it will have the URL.. eg..http;//youtube/watch...
> 
> Copy that, and paste it right here on the forum,... or use the *share *which is underneath every youtube video... above the red *'subscribe'* on the right ....


Don't complicate it.  The first method is the easiest.  **


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Don't complicate it.  The first method is the easiest.  **


there's nothing complicated about clicking 'share' underneath the video... that's how I always do it


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Talk to me as if you were teaching a 5 year old.
> There is no "share"under the video.


First, do you know how to copy and paste??


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> First, do you know how to copy and paste??


I think maybe she might not....


----------



## Pepper (Feb 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I think maybe she might not....


Houston we have a problem!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

actually we've all strayed away from @Sassycakes Original problem...


----------



## Pepper (Feb 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> actually we've all strayed away from @Sassycakes Original problem...


We always do!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2021)

If it's a Youtube video, right click anywhere on the video, a small list will appear.  Left click on Copy Video URL.

Come to your post here and click on the icon above that looks like two photos (Media), to the right of the link icon.  Left click on the Media icon, then right click and paste your URL where it directs you to.  Then click Continue.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I never had a problem before putting in a song from youtube until today. I have tried over and over again. I was wondering if anyone could give me an answer.


sassy, what happens when you click on 'share'' ?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> click on the icon above that looks like two photos (Media),


That icon is hidden if your font is very large. Have to click on the 3 veritcal dots at the right to see the second row of icons in that case.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> That icon is hidden if your font is very large. Have to click on the 3 veritcal dots at the right to see the second row of icons in that case.


I don't understand, the Media icon is on the top row, clicking the vertical dots shows other ones.  How large of a font are you talking about, I never experienced that?


----------



## win231 (Feb 11, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Ok, Went to u-tube  Gene Pitney  "I'm gonna be strong"
> Clickked on the title, as he said
> Nothing happened.


Hover on the video title on the right of the video & click "Copy Link Address."  Then go back to Senior Forums & click "Paste" where you want the video to appear.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2021)

I am still having the problem, but only here. I tried Facebook and it worked. I never had a problem here before. I have put in many many songs in here before and I am still doing it the copy and paste way that was suggested and still no luck.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2021)

@Sassycakes, I just used a different way to post this video that was suggested in this thread.  Not using the icon I recommended, just copy and paste directly into the post.  I'm using Firefox browser and a Windows 10 computer, have had no issues posting videos.  Hope you find out what the problem is, good luck!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Gaer (Feb 12, 2021)

Oh!  Thank you Seabreeze!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

Gaer said:


>


which method did you use @Gaer


----------



## Gaer (Feb 12, 2021)

Seabreeze put it all down.    Works!  Yea!


----------



## Matrix (Feb 12, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I never had a problem before putting in a song from youtube until today. I have tried over and over again. I was wondering if anyone could give me an answer.



Can you give us more details? Describe what you did step by step and where it's not working as expected.


----------



## john danson (Feb 12, 2021)

If all else fails there's another method.Simply write down the url address found above the video.It will look like this :https:// www.youtube........then click on the link icon here on SF and type in the address and click on insert then post.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2021)

I've tried every suggestion and it still isn't working. Is there something in my apps that changed I can't understand what's happening only here? The picture of the song comes up but then the song doesn't play'


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

@Sassycakes , after you posted the OP here, you posted a video here...

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/time-for-a-what-are-you-listening-to-2021.57013/page-2


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2021)

Sassycakes OP reminds me of a problem I have with the music threads.  It has started to take forever to load and while it's doing that, everything freezes, in other words, stuck at site till loading is finally complete.  This is pretty recent.


----------



## john danson (Feb 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Sassycakes OP reminds me of a problem I have with the music threads.  It has started to take forever to load and while it's doing that, everything freezes, in other words, stuck at site till loading is finally complete.  This is pretty recent.


Wasn't trying to complicate anything,only offering an alternative ,since nothing else was working.


----------



## john danson (Feb 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't know what you're talking about @john danson!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Marci'
> 
> Your taste in music is always superb.





hollydolly said:


> @Sassycakes , after you posted the OP here, you posted a video here...
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/time-for-a-what-are-you-listening-to-2021.57013/page-2


   Holly,if you look the picture of the song comes up, but if you click on it nothing plays. I also looked at many videos I posted before the problem and now they don't play and neither do other peoples play for me.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Holly,if you look the picture of the song comes up, but if you click on it nothing plays.


...but it playes for me  Sassy... honestly it does...


----------



## Pecos (Feb 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Sassycakes OP reminds me of a problem I have with the music threads.  It has started to take forever to load and while it's doing that, everything freezes, in other words, stuck at site till loading is finally complete.  This is pretty recent.


That happens to me from time-to-time, especially if I am using my iPad.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2021)

Pecos said:


> That happens to me from time-to-time, especially if I am using my iPad.


I'd definitely say it's my equipment (Windows7), except that it doesn't happen on other forums, only here.  Why is that, do you think?  Could Sassy's problem & mine be related?


----------



## Pecos (Feb 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I'd definitely say it's my equipment (Windows7), except that it doesn't happen on other forums, only here.  Why is that, do you think?  Could Sassy's problem & mine be related?


It tend to happen on this site far, far more often than anyplace else. I have come to suspect that our server may be a bit "challenged" because it happens most often when this site seems to be busiest. 

I am using Windows 10 on my main computer and Safari on the iPad.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I'd definitely say it's my equipment (Windows7), except that it doesn't happen on other forums, only here.  Why is that, do you think?  Could Sassy's problem & mine be related?



I have windows 10 and only have the problem here. I can send something from youtube in my mail and I can put youtube in Facebook with no problem. It seems like this is the only place where they don't play.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2021)

Maybe @Matrix will see this.


----------



## Devi (Feb 12, 2021)

It's simple. As pointed out above, 

- go to YouTube and find whichever video you want to post at SF.
- Right click on the video
- in the drop-down menu, select *Copy Video URL*
- In the SF thread where you want to post the video, go down to the space that allows you to write your comments
- Right click and select *paste*.

I've just tried this, and the video not only appears, but will play.

I'm using Windows 10 and Firefox.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2021)

Devi said:


> It's simple. As pointed out above,
> 
> - go to YouTube and find whichever video you want to post at SF.
> - Right click on the video
> ...


  That is exactly what I always do. It worked before but it hasn't worked in the last few days. The picture of the song comes up.but then it doesn't play. I even looked back at older videos I put in from weeks ago. They played before but not now.


----------



## Devi (Feb 12, 2021)

@Sassycakes -- okay.

"I even looked back at older videos I put in from weeks ago. They played before but not now."

In that case, I'm wondering if you've done anything else to your computer.

- have you updated your browser?
- Dumped your browser cache and cookies?
- Anything else come to mind?

Very curious that only here at SF they don't play for you. Otherwise, maybe @Matrix can be of help.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

the weird thing is that the video you post is  playing for me, and I suspect everyone else... it's just not playing for you Sassy


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't understand, the Media icon is on the top row, clicking the vertical dots shows other ones.  How large of a font are you talking about, I never experienced that?


133% usually.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2021)

Maybe your sound is turned off Sassy?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Maybe your sound is turned off Sassy?


 My sound is on and I can see and hear other peoples video's just not what I put in even the ones from the past that I was able to see then but not now. I tried finding a way to contact youtube to see what the problem is, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2021)

*I hope Matrix sees this. I don't know how to contact her.*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> *I hope Matrix sees this. I don't know how to contact her.*


Matrix is a Man... and to contact him you can just call him like this @Matrix.... and he will see it next time he's online ... or  you can contact him by  sending him a PM...
https://www.seniorforums.com/conversations/add?to=Matrix


----------



## Dana (Feb 12, 2021)

@ Sassycakes

It may be something as simple as a browser problem: Try this:

Refresh the page   and  Clear the browser cache.

Do you use Chrome?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> My sound is on and I can see and hear other peoples video's just not what I put in even the ones from the past that I was able to see then but not now. I tried finding a way to contact youtube to see what the problem is, but couldn't find anything.


@Sassycakes, can you hear the Dean Martin video that you posted yesterday in this thread, it's post #48?
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/time-for-a-what-are-you-listening-to-2021.57013/page-2

I was googling around trying to find an answer for you, but was unsuccessful.  Somebody said something about if you can hear everyone else's videos but your own, you may have muted a video you were listening to, and until you manually unmute, all will be muted.  I never had such a problem so I really don't understand how one video may effect all you post. 

 Of course if it just happens on this site, then maybe Dana's suggestion may help.  In Firefox browser, you can just delete the cookies and data cache for one website only, just know that you will have to log in again with your password once you do that.  Worth a try, good luck!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> 133% usually.


Thanks Rose, now that my eyesight is getting worse, I have my view set on 120% every day, so maybe that setting is too small to have any effects like that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Oh!  Thank you Seabreeze!





Gaer said:


> Seabreeze put it all down.    Works!  Yea!


You're very welcome @Gaer, glad I could help.  I'm far from a computer expert, I just learned in this thread that there's an easier way for me to post videos, without using the Media icon, which I've been doing for years. 

 I learn new things all the time just stumbling across advice like I get here, and I do appreciate it.  No geeks around or kids to explain things to me, been baby steps since my first home computer.  I usually know enough to get by, but I'm sure I do a lot of things the hard way, taking steps that may not be necessary.....but, it's all good.


----------



## Matrix (Feb 13, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> *I hope Matrix sees this. I don't know how to contact her.*


I did add my reply on the second page. 

Looks like that those youtube videos were posted correctly, but somehow you can't watch them like before. For strange problems like this one, I always have the same suggestions: 

- Clear your browser cache

or

- Try a different browser.


----------

